# bathroom faucet



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a deltra 1400 series monitor faucet replace rubber o rings ,springs an cup or seals that goes over the springs still leaking need information by way of pictures or other infor. to stop leak .HELP


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You have replaced these parts already?? Or do you need to??

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/plumbing/bathtub/faucet1/deltarot/replseal.html


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

where is it leaking from?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try stretching the springs gently.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got one of those in the bathroom. Mine is the 134900, same internals though, like speedster said try stretching the springs slightly, if that doesn't work it may be time to replace the thing, mine is about $15 at Lowe's so yours can't be mush different.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Video Gallery : Delta Faucet


----------



## Enuf2BDangerous (Feb 3, 2011)

I see that this is a month old, so you probably have it fixed by now. My recommendation would have been to return the faucet to Delta, or where ever it was purchased from, and request a replacement. Delta faucets have a limited lifetime warranty, and, to me, trying to fix a leaky one is more trouble than it's worth. Delta, Moen, American Standard all have limited lifetime warranties.


----------

